# CMOS bios battery dead - question



## PC Hobbyist

Laptop: Amilo D7820 (Fujitsu-Siemens), P4, 2.8GHz, only 256mb RAM

I assume the cmos battery is dead, because of a boot error saying the cmos checksum is bad and that the date and time need to be set. The laptop is unable to maintain the proper date and time.

Since the battery is 7-8 years old, I would expect it to be dead now.

My question is:
*Can this cause the windows xp to run INCREDIBLY SLOW!!!!!*  I just reformatted the HDD and reinstalled XP clean and it runs just as slow if not slower than before - and that is without hardly anything installed on it.

Granted... it only has 256mb RAM, but there is no way that is the only reason why it is slow. It definitely was not that slow before.

My next thought is that the HDD is failing. I am runing gwscan diagnostics on it right now.

Anyway, I was just curious as to whether a dead cmos battery can affect OS performance. I assume the anwer is no. Thanks for any input.


EDIT:
I'll add this here in case people don't read my post further down:

*Here is another question:*
I know the cmos battery is a CR2032 with a cable attached to it (see pic here for the original Fujitsu battery).
Can I buy any CR2032 with a cable or is the plug different? I ask, because Amazon has them cheaper (see amazon pic), but I want to make sure the plug is the same. I don't know if they are standard (at least for the CR2032).


----------



## Bodaggit23

The answer is no.

A dead CMOS battery will not affect OS performance.

Get your XP up to SP3 and check back.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Bodaggit23 said:


> The answer is no.
> 
> A dead CMOS battery will not affect OS performance.
> 
> Get your XP up to SP3 and check back.



I did install XP SP3 after reformatting (it used to have SP2). 
Part of me was concerned that maybe SP3 has problems that would make it run so slow.

*Here is another question (I pasted it also at the bottom of first post):*
I know the cmos battery is a CR2032 with a cable attached to it (see pic here for the original Fujitsu battery).
Can I buy any CR2032 with a cable or is the plug different? I ask, because Amazon has them cheaper (see amazon pic), but I want to make sure the plug is the same. I don't know if they are standard (at least for the CR2032).


----------



## StrangleHold

A dead board battery wont make you OS runs slow but it will reset your bios to default everytime you shut down, time and so on blah blah blah. But your Error of Checksum/date and time is one sign of a dead battery.


----------



## viper110110

probably your hd

I had a laptop that would satisfy your mom and not much more until it was dropped (not by me ) and it now takes 30 seconds to open firefox.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Here's one more question:

Can a dead cmos battery cause windows xp's hibernation feature to malfunction? I just installed a new HDD and reinstalled everything. When I hibernate, all is well until I try to start the laptop again. Then I get a blue screen error "kernel_stack_inpage_error" with error 0x00000077 "windows was shut down so the computer would not be damaged" (paraphrased with my own words).

I already ordered a new bios battery, but I was curious as to whether the hibernation feature uses the cmos battery to maintain the information until next boot.


----------



## Rambo

PC Hobbyist said:


> Here's one more question:
> 
> Can a dead cmos battery cause windows xp's hibernation feature to malfunction? I just installed a new HDD and reinstalled everything. When I hibernate, all is well until I try to start the laptop again. Then I get a blue screen error "kernel_stack_inpage_error" with error 0x00000077 "windows was shut down so the computer would not be damaged" (paraphrased with my own words).
> 
> I already ordered a new bios battery, but I was curious as to whether the hibernation feature uses the cmos battery to maintain the information until next boot.



I wouldn't of thought so... I think the battery is there just for the purposes of keeping BIOS settings and the like. OS functions would use the main laptop battery, wouldn't it? 

I dunno...  I might be wrong.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Rambo said:


> I wouldn't of thought so... I think the battery is there just for the purposes of keeping BIOS settings and the like. OS functions would use the main laptop battery, wouldn't it?
> 
> I dunno...  I might be wrong.



That's what I thought too. I can't imagine a little bios battery being able to handle something like hibernation.  So.... if you hibernate and then take the battery pack out, will you lose your hibernation settings?


----------



## tyttebøvs

PC Hobbyist said:


> So.... if you hibernate and then take the battery pack out, will you lose your hibernation settings?


No.


----------

